# Which of these (unhealthy foods) your dog tried at least once? [POLL]



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

give me a sec, I am working on the poll now


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Ok guys, you can vote now.*
I am really interested to see the results.
Joe


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

okay, guess I'll be the first one to say my dog is not in tip top shape. he loves stuff hes not suppose to have. he loves to eat ribs. we hold the rib and he eats the meat off like he was eating a corn cob. hes had corn on the cob, loves tootsie rolls or any kind of candy, he likes coffee(cold) and he likes hot spicy foods!! guess that explains why hes huge!! diet time!!:

interesting poll.............

Debbie & mason


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In "other" , Brady has gotten into all kinds of chewey candies like starburst candies.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have cheese crackers and a glass of merlot every evening after the kids are in bed. If I forget about Lucky (he's a quiet, subtle begger) he leaves a pool of slobber on my floor and I can't handle that. A few slices of cheese keeps my floor clean.

Occasionaly I snack on chips and he gets a few of those too


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We have two votes for alcohol? How did that happen?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now start a poll on "things" our dogs have eaten. Tucker is priceless!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> ...(he's a quiet, subtle begger) ...


That would be a perfectly fitting description for our Kia and Lila as well


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Now start a poll on "things" our dogs have eaten. Tucker is priceless!


You should go ahead


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

at hubby's softball games, someone is always kicking a beer over and Faith runs over to lap it up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine will intentionally knock over my beer if I am not looking and then she and Jasper go to town while I run to get a towel. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.

My husband will give them a bite each of leftovers once in a while, so I am sure that has included something fried.

Jasmine chewed up a pack of my cigarettes when she was a puppy (when I still smoked).


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I ticked lots of 'stuff they shouldn't have'...Tilly will lap up any drink that has been spilt and it has been lager in the past! I also give them a little of the food we have and my dogs are in fine shape! I always put our leftovers in to their kibble, normally it is just meat or veg...but on occasion I will give them leftovers of things that arent the best food in the world for them but only here and there! Hasn't done them and harm so far!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I checked ice cream, but for the record I do not consider ice cream dangerous or unhealthy. IMHO it is God's gift to the world...you can even get it sugar free and for the lactose intolerant.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Grapes :uhoh: I've dropped an occasional grape on the floor and Jester pounced before I could get them!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Chicken nuggets seems to be their favorites....
Just when we drop it on the floor they'll go get it.
kelly spilled a bowl of Goldfish one day and Zack was all over it. It wasnt that many, but still.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Caffeinated beverages: Whenever we're in the car, Gus likes to lay his head on the space between the two front seats where the drinks are and lick the lids of drinks, so he's had some Pepsis.

Fried foods: Jamie gives Gus chicken nuggests from McDonalds, and we both give them French fries. Not often though. 

Grapes: I gave Gus two grapes before I knew they were bad for him. Luckily he didn't really like them!

Ice cream: We only have ice cream like once every two or three months, but when we do, Gus and CB get a lick or two.

Salty foods: Besides the French fries, Gus LOVES salt and vinegar potato chips.

And as for other, Gus just gave me the chance to check that last night. We are at my mom's house, and she had almost a whole stick of butter on the counter. Now she has about 1/6 of a stick of butter. He hasn't gotten sick yet, and I'm very surprised!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Coach and Oakley are crazy for any bread products-bagels are their favorite. Pizza crust a close second!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has ate bread (I always give him my toast or pizza crust), I've given him a small piece of chicken nugget before, I usually give him a french fry or two when I'm eating them , my brother dropped a chocolate timbit once, he ate that too, and he ate a ciggerette butt once LOL.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggles has had a variety of raw fish as part of his diet as he is on raw. He has also stolen pizza crust, steak, and potato chips from DH who wasn't paying attention.


----------



## charlen (Apr 4, 2007)

this is interesting, I didn't realise that pears are unhealthy for dogs.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

GRF dogs eat a little bit of everything it seems!! I would have thought there might be a 0 for caffeinated beverages but nope, our dogs manage to survive even a little bit of that!!

:wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> GRF dogs eat a little bit of everything it seems!! I would have thought there might be a 0 for caffeinated beverages but nope, our dogs manage to survive even a little bit of that!!
> 
> :wavey:


 
Well, Tucker stole the can of ground coffee, lifted the lid and ate the grounds. It's not quite a beverage, but I had to say yes to that question! Ugh!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm bad I have show dogs yes, but they do get some ice cream, chicken nuggets, sweet candy, like when Kali stole a tootsie pop. The dog food they are on is really good and healthy LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There's a great deal of things on that list that no Whippet would eat unless force fed!!! Goldens maybe but I dislike nuts, and while I eat fruit, I rarely buy it fresh, so a lot of those things wouldn't even be in my house. 

However, I ROUTINELY feed my dogs fried foods, chips, French fries, and fast food. I eat chips daily and I always feed some to my dogs. 

My dogs often eat vanilla soy icecream...

My Whippet is allowed a tiny bit of chocolate (like a piece of an Oreo. BTW Oreos are vegan, believe it or not, so we eat them alot).

My dogs eat raw fish constantly- nearly daily off and on for years, in fact. Never a problem...

They love garlic and get it daily... though usually cooked!  We put garlic in almost everything, and onions, too, and our dogs clean our plates after we eat.

They like dough, but have only had it by accident bc I know baking yeast is bad for them. I would never give them dough on purpose.

They would never eat nuts, fruit, etc, they would spit that out with disgust.

They like coke, and can have a lick or two if I am having it, and they like coffee (iced!) and they LOVE beer and various mixed drinks and cheap wine LOL and I let them have a lick or two. Never more than that, though!!

Never had the slightest problem from ANY of these.

The worst thing ever was when a good friend of mine made magic cornbread (tastier, apparently, than magic brownies!) and her dog stole three off the counter!!!! He just stared at the wall for about three hours, but was fine, nut upset, drooling, or anything... I was worried, but she assured me he'd done it before (nuts!!). According to her, the dog had apparently eaten some magic shrooms off the coffee table, too (not when I was there, but the story was he'd done so one time in the past). He was notorious for stealing anything (whether magic or not, including pizza, cookies, even potatos or fruit uncooked off the counter!) He was a Labrador, though. They'll eat anything... I cannot imagine a Whippet eating one of those nasty things, or Zander either. Maybe Keira would. She's pretty willing to eat anything, no matter how disgusting.

None of my dogs have ever done anything like that. Of course I'd never have magic anything in MY house...


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

You need to add a "none of the above" option! 

I put my vote under "other" but so far Rookie hasn't eaten any of those foods so I would have chosen none if that was an option.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby has eaten many of the items in that list. When we have ice cream or cereal, he waits until we put our spoon down and he knows he gets to lick the bowl clean. If we have hot fudge or Hershey's syrup, we make sure there's hardly any left in the bowl. He does get an occasional M&M from us, and has had a grape or two. He loves those! We share french fries with him. He doesn't like plain chips, has to have dip on them!!:doh: He doesn't like soda crackers, unless it's soaked in soup juices. He loves bananas, never had a dog who did before. He gets apple pieces when hubby eats an apple. He loves tomatoes, but not as much as our Alaskan Malamute did. She'd go get one out of the garden when she wanted one! I sometimes scrape our plates if there's not a lot on them into his kibble. He gets a raw egg when I make eggs for us. He gets a slice of bread when I make our lunches for work in the morning. Hmmm...he eats a lot of what we eat, but in tiny quantities.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Tessa's other is cat pooh.... yuk!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby used to raid the litter boxes. He hasn't in quite awhile now!! Yay!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

charlen said:


> this is interesting, I didn't realise that pears are unhealthy for dogs.


Check the 9th paragraph:

*Top Ten Foods We NEVER Feed a Dog *


1. Chocolate 
To dogs, chocolate acts as a stimulant, making your dog's heartbeat accelerate or beat irregularly, leading to seizures and even cardiac arrest. To compound things further, it also acts as a severe diuretic, causing frequent urination, vomiting, and/or diarrhea. If you even suspect your dog has consumed chocolate, take him to an animal hospital immediately.

2. Grapes and Raisins 
Grapes and raisins create havoc with your dog's kidneys and digestive system. What's worse is that the amount of grapes needed to cause problems can vary greatly among individual dogs. Symptoms include frequent urination, vomiting, and diarrhea. 

3. Onions 
Onions cause the breakdown of a dog's red blood cells, which deprives his cells of much-needed oxygen. If you feed your dog table scraps, make sure the dish was not prepared with onions, as the effects can be cumulative over a period of time. Symptoms can vary greatly, ranging from vomiting and diarrhea to loss of appetite, fever, or exhaustion. 

4. Macadamia Nuts 
While the exact chemical compound is still unknown, even a small amount of macadamia nuts can cause fever, irregular heartbeat, seizures, or mild paralysis.

5. Alcoholic Beverages 
Dogs' physiologies are not equipped to handle alcohol consumption. They are extremely susceptible to alcohol poisoning, and even small amounts can lead to digestive problems or even death. 

6. Bread Dough 
Because it is soft, dogs will often swallow the dough without chewing it. When the dough hits your dog's stomach, his body heat will cause the dough to rise inside his stomach. This rising action can cause bloating or vomiting. To compound things further, the rising action creates alcohol as a by-product, and your dog may experience the symptoms listed in the previous paragraph. 

7. Caffeinated Beverages 
Similar to the effects of chocolate, caffeine is a stimulant and can negatively impact your dog's heart rate, causing seizures or heart attacks. 

8. Avocadoes 
Avocadoes are toxic to many animals. The offensive chemical damages heart, lung, and other essential tissues. Be aware since guacamole's main ingredient is avocado, that you keep any such dips well out of your dog's reach.

9. Pitted Fruits (Peaches, Pears, Cherries, and Apricots) 
The pits of these fruits contain small doses of cyanide, which can be fatal to smaller dogs. Also, if the pit is swallowed whole, it may become lodged in the intestinal tract, where the blockage will have to be surgically removed. 

10. Raw Fish 
Raw fish, especially salmon, can contain parasites, usually fluke larvae. The dog consumes the fish, and the larvae hatch in your dog's digestive tract, attaching themselves to his intestinal walls. Symptoms can take up to a week to exhibit and usually mimic other canine diseases, such as distemper or parvovirus. The hazard here is misdiagnosis by the veterinarian, leading to an improper or ineffective treatment. If you choose to feed your dog fish, be sure to cook it thoroughly to kill any bad critters that could be hiding inside.


This was found at: Dangerous Dog Food


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

mdoats said:


> You need to add a "none of the above" option!
> 
> I put my vote under "other" but so far Rookie hasn't eaten any of those foods so I would have chosen none if that was an option.


 
I realize it's a bit late, but I've added "none of the above" to the poll and you can vote for it.
I haven't realized there'll be a person who could vote for that.
Cudos to you.
Joe


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ash said:


> I'm bad I have show dogs yes, but they do get some ice cream, chicken nuggets, sweet candy, like when Kali stole a tootsie pop. The dog food they are on is really good and healthy LOL


I go through all the trouble of buying premium dog food at pet stores, only to have my husband share his supper with Brady (or anything else my husband may be munching on).


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

OH MAN - I guess I should have marked "other" - MY DOGS LOOOOOOOOOVE SKITTLES!!! hee hee hee.....

my dogs usually get a bite of what Im having.... I share......


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well it don't count as food to us but Rusty loves rabbit poop and Peanut love to eat fish hooks


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When we travel Tinkerbell gets Chicken nuggets or a plain double cheeseburger and a few fries.

SHe gets ice cream, I try not to leave much chocolate syrup, but sometimes she does get chocolate ice cream. But that is very seldom. (though my childhood dog got a dish of ice cream with chocolate syrup almost every night. She wouldn't eat it without the chocolate and lived to be 17)

She loves Jones' Cream Soda. She literally climbed on the kitchen table 1 day to get the glass of it. And Cappucino or coffee with cream in it, she whines and cries acts like she's having a seizure and tres to grab it out of your hand so I usually give her the last little bit so now she just sits and waits. Sam's Club has a mocha cappucino smoothie, it is very good and I always bring some of it home to her.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Raw fish.....caught right in our pond. :lol:

Chocolate...in little tiny bits...they like an M&M now and again!

Avocado.....just a little taste because they're too darned expensive for the dogs to be eating!

Ice cream....just a little here and there.

Raw onion.....little pieces when they eat leftover salad. I know I miss picking some out now and then.

Fried foods.....rarely. We don't eat fried foods much.

Salty foods....yep. A chip here and there. And salted nuts.

Never raisins or grapes. No bread dough. No alcohol. No caffeine.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

How about rocks, pebbles, clam shells, seaweed and pine cones?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy's "others", tho I forgot to check it off, are definitely skittles (new current favourite thanks to hubby), popcorn with coconut oil (also thanks to hubby), and tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Since some people are adding the non-food things their dogs eat, mine eat the stuffing out of the plush toys. I have even found some "fluffy" poop afterwards


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali gets veggie chips as treats due to her food allergies. I had a lab that ate a whole bag of Hershey kisses on Christmas and then proceeded to "decorate" the snow in the yard with pretty tin foil infused presents of her own. Oh< she also ate an aquarium light bulb that same Christmas.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I had to give Diesel ice cream in his food for the last week or so...he wont eat it otherwise... LOL


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My two LOVE beer. But they only get the dribble at the end of one can.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson loves him some beer!!! 

Also fries, and ice cream (he doesn't get that often, only when he sneaks it from our bowls).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't eat McDonald's without giving the dogs a french frie or two.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ice Cream Cones.....a special treat for them, too. We'll take them to Dairy Queen sometimes, for their own cone...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

my dog ate a sand dollar once....


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I can't eat McDonald's without giving the dogs a french frie or two.....


 
Yeah...Monster gets his own cheeseburger.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Ice Cream Cones.....a special treat for them, too. We'll take them to Dairy Queen sometimes, for their own cone...


I do this as well. The most interesting thing is what people around you say about this.

Nygel has had the most interesting diet for "bad" food as we've been working on his problem of being a thief! He has eaten a banana loaf, fresh baked bread, 2 pounds of ground beef, a bag of unshelled pistasios and, last but not least, at least 10 bars of SOAP!!!!! Yuck!

Oliver, with his intestional problems, really has a boring diet but we supplement it with carrots, apples & bananas.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I go through all the trouble of buying premium dog food at pet stores, only to have my husband share his supper with Brady (or anything else my husband may be munching on).


I do this to my food is $70 for 13 kg and they get all that junk. I guess with a really good they can afford some of this junk. I'm not too picky mine are my buddies 1st the showing is a little extra LOL.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Joe said:


> This is multichoice poll, meaning you can vote for 1 or all the options.
> 
> Anyhow, which of these (unhealthy foods) your dog tried at least once?
> It doesn't matter if it was intentionally given to your dog or not, I just want to know


Delilah seems to love my cup of morning coffee, which I drink sweet and light! If I set it down on the end table and walk away from it, she is immediately on the couch helping herself to some. :doh: I try to remember she has bad manners and loves my coffee, but I forget now and then.

I have been known to give them a chip now and then, but we don't have that kind of stuff in the house too often.

Otherwise, I spend a fortune on healthy food for them, so why would I want to give them garbage?


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I read somewhere that garlic (but not onion) is ok in moderation???

I've given her little bits of garlic before. She's not crazy about it, but she's happy to eat most things.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Doesn't Avoderm have avocados in it?


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy got a hold of a bag of Doritos once and ate the whole thing.


----------

